# Tennessee Classic   Twin Oaks Bowhunters



## TNGIRL (May 3, 2017)

Just checking as to who might be coming up this year. I spoke to Mark Baggett (Pappy) and he said a good number from Georgia had indicated they was coming and that I had been to blame. He said I had been talking them up for sure!!! I honestly CAN NOT WAIT to get there early Thursday morning to see my friends and family....these folks are amongst THE BEST folks you will ever know.
If you come txt me and we'll shoot some!            I might even let you win because I am so happy to be there!!!!


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 3, 2017)

Wish I could, but I can't get the time off. I miss the Classic, haven't been in a few years. Tell Pappy that Hillbilly said howdy!


----------



## Barry Duggan (May 3, 2017)

Just hope we don't get too water logged in the process.


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 3, 2017)

Barry Duggan said:


> Just hope we don't get too water logged in the process.



I think I was there one year that there wasn't a tornado watch.


----------



## bam_bam (May 4, 2017)

Wish I was going. Every year I say I'm gonna make it but never do....one day


----------



## Barry Duggan (May 7, 2017)

Had a good time. A bit moist at times, but nothing we couldn't handle. Beautiful piece of property.


----------



## TNGIRL (May 10, 2017)

It sure was fun...wet or not! I got lots of pictures, will get them on here shortly! I was proud of my Georgia friends being able to make it and hopefully all had a good time!!! Chris, plan to come next year!!!


----------



## Bone pile (May 23, 2017)

It was good seeing you this year,I stayed till Monday. All ways a good time.put something in that basket yet?
Bone pile (Roger)


----------



## TNGIRL (May 24, 2017)

Bone pile said:


> It was good seeing you this year,I stayed till Monday. All ways a good time.put something in that basket yet?
> Bone pile (Roger)



not yet, it's has a good spot on a table in my living room!!!! sure did like the hugs!!!!


----------

